# الحنفية المضيئه ( ملون الماء ) نظام رقمي ( لونين ) تعطي اضاءه زرقاء للماء البارد



## مسوقة26 (7 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
زوروا متجري تجدوا كل جديد
http://mtgry.com/aabb
الموضوع متجدد وكل فتره يتم اضافه منتجات جديده...





للطلب رقمي(للنساء فقط) 0544702675
والرجال ارسال رساله..

الطلب+الكميه+المدينه +اسم المستلم ورقم جواله+اسم الحي​

طريقة التواصل​

* التوصيل والشحن على المشتري 
* حسابي بالراجحي


داخل جده 
*عن طريق مندوب وياخذ حق مشواره من 25الى30
*باقي مناطق المملكه عن طريق الشحن مع الزاجل او اي شركه موجوده بمدينتك مابين 5 ريال الى 15 
*ماعدا بعض المناطق اللي ماعندهم الا الفيدكس يكون 65 
*باقي الدول الخليجيه والعربيه 
الشحن عن طريق البريد العادي او الممتاز على حسب طلبك .. والتحويل لحسابي في الراجحي 
-------
0544702675​


<STYLE>.ExternalClass .ecxhmmessage P{padding:0px;}.ExternalClass body.ecxhmmessage{font-size:10pt;font-family:Tahoma;}</STYLE>


اولا__الابجورات__

_______
ابجورة البحر





















​




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhYY0VAhiKw&feature=player_embedded




*ابجورة البحر** تقوم بدور البروجكتر في صنع امواج زرقاء متحركه بهدوء وشاعريه ع سقف المكان ..*
*هذه الاضاءه الزرقاء الشاعريه المتحركه تغطي كامل سقف المكان لتعطي جو رائع جدا وبالون الازرق *
*الي يساعد على الاسترخاء ويجلب الهدوء*
*تعمل بالكهرباء والبطاريه *
*ومدمج بها سماعه ...يمكن توصيلها بالاب توب او ام بي ثري لتستمتعي بصوت امواج البحر واصوات الطيور*
*واي صوت تحبوه*
*هذا مقطع فيديو على اليوتيوب *



وهذا مقطع ثاني



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuPm-SikcuU&feature=related






*هذا مقطع فيديو على اليوتيوب للابجورة طريقة تشغيلها*​


*80**ريال*

*___________*
*الابجورة المشعة (ثلاثية الابعاد)*



​








الابجورة المشعه الرومانسيه أبجورة ثلاثية الابعاد ملونه تطلع شكل قلوب عالجدران ومنها شفايف تتحكمي بطريقة العرض والالوان تجي معها ديزان اضافي تقدري تغيري شكل القلوب وتصير لك مثل ابجورة ستار ماستر نجوم وكمان عبارات رائعه حياتي عمري روحي فديتك الابجوره تعمل بالبطاريات و الكهرباء​

لعاشقات الرومنسيه.. والاجواء الخياليه ..لذكريات لاتنسى..لك انتي ولزوجك​

و لاولادك احساسهم بالمتعه والتغير في غرفهم الخاصه بهم ..​

ابجورات ثلاثية الابعاد

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zklan...eature=related



تعطيكي احساااااس كأنك في عالم الفضاء الخارجي

​تعطي اضاءه روعه للغرفه ورومانسيه وتحسسك انك في عالم من الخيال 


ويوجد ايضا منها متحركه تدور
هذا شكل اضاءتها





​سعر الوحده 35ريال​

_______________



​*____________*


*السلحفاة المضيئة*​

*



*​

*



*


*شكل سلحفاة تعمل بالبطاريات العاديه وتنير في الظلام بشكل النجوم*​*لتعطي شكل الغرفه منظر رائع وكانه في الفضاء الخارجي شكلها*​*روووووووووووووعة وتضيء بثلاث الوان رائعة وهي ازرق اخضر احمر*​*فيها زر للتحكم يالالوان واختيار اللون المفضل او المحبب*​*وهذا مقطع لها*​​Twilight Turtle commercial from Cloud B - YouTube​



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_ugfsR03Po​

*ب35 ريال*
*_____________*​الكره الكرستالي




كره كرستاليه بحج*م كرة القدم تقريبا رائعه في الاضاءه تعطيك اكثر من3الوان*
*بشكل رررررررررررررائع جدا اضاءه خياليه*
*30*
*اكبر حجم*


______________________
القلب العملاااااق
رائع جدا ورومنسي بقوه




زي الابجوره ينحط عالتسريحه
عالكومدينه اي مكان تحبيه
15ريال فقط​

[2]
فواحات____
فواحة الريش






















فواحة الريش تحفة فريده 


بعيدا عن الفواحات التقليديه 

منها فواحة ومنها ابجوره ومنها
تحفهة جميله واضاءه رائعة
تميزي بأقتنائها
30ريال
_____________
فواحة الورد الجوري...... 


...... 


























فواحه الورد الجوري بالاضاه رووعه المنظر فخمه الشكل يمكن وضعها بالصالون بالمكتب بغرفه النوم 


منها فواحة ومنها ابجورة لانها تطلع اضاءه ومنها تحفة لانه شكله زي الورده 

وشكلها احلى من الصوره لان الصوره ظالمتها مبينه غامقه 



تعطي شكل غير 


35ريال
__________
[3]
مفارش مضيئة..
مفرش الكوووووووووووون

















وهذا شكله في الظلام







مفرش الكون تمت صناعتة في ارقى المصانع الصينيه بتصميم رائع واضاءه فسفوريه قويه يأتي مفرش الكون
بشنطة فاخره ماركة ( soigne ) كما يحتوي المفرش على..
4 قطع عدد 2 كيس مخده بعبارة فسفوريه + شرشف + غطاء 


واضاءته قوييييييييييييييه
____________
المفرش المضيء بالبطاريه...





المفرش المضيئ بالبطاريه
لحاف_2 كيس مخده
___________

____________________

المفرش المضيء الساتان 













مفرش ساتان مضيء



باجمل عبارات الحب 


اكسري الروتين وابهري زوجك الان مع المفرش المضيء لمزيد من الرومانسية واجواء لا تنسى مفرش ساتان مضيء باجمل عبارات الحب 

مفرش من الساتان يتكون من 3 قطع يعرض للضوء لمدة نص ساعه الي ساعة كلما زادت فترة تعريضة للضوء استمرت 



اضاءت اكثر بعدها اطفي النور وتضيء العبارات الموجوده في المفرش الي هي 


حبــيبي واحشني زمانك جلستك حضنك حنانك 

يامـني روحــي وقلبـــــي تعبت اداري في اشتياقي
ودي اشــيــلــك واسافــر واتـرك الـعـــالم واهــــاجــــر
وفي بعبارات اخرى حسب التوفر
مثلا انا مو ولهان انا
100ريال
____________
المفرش المضيء القطن







 



تعريضية للضوء لفترة ساعة او اكثر 


وبعدها تطفى الاضاءة لتضيء عبارات الحب الموجوده فيه 

نفس العبارات الي فوق وبعض احيان تختلف
50ريال
____________

*مجموعة مفرش المساج الرومانسي*

*




*​*مفرش المساج الرومانسي
​فاجئي زوجك بليلة رومنسية .. ليلة مساج ودلع


والمساج أحد اكثر التجارب المريحه للجسم في العالم...


فهو حسي يشعر فيه الشخص بالراحه والاستجمام


1) مفرش بلاستيكي 240سم*280سم يعني راح يغطي السرير بالكامل وزياده .
.ومعاه تلبيسة خداديتين ومكتوب عليه عبارات الحب باللون الاحمر ومرسوم عليه قلووب..وشفايف افردي المفرش على السرير 
2- زيت مساج الراحة
ويرش المفرش البلاستيكي بالزيت.
-2 شموع دائرية
وتوزعي شموع اضافيه من عندك كي تعطي جو رومنسي
4) بتلات ورد..تستخدميها اكثر من استخدام

60ريال
________
الناموسيه المربعة
=الملكيه=



_________________​*الناموسيه المضيئه 




















جددي روتين حياتك اليومي وكوني كا اميره مع الناموسية المضيئة بالبطارية 
وعيشي احلى الليالي 
يوجد الوان بيج واحمر و وردي

50ريال
__________
بتلات الورد المضيئه 






































 









بتلات الورد المضيئة باجمل روائح العطور الفرنسية



ممكن تنثريها على السرير او على الارض او ممكن ترتبيها على شكل قلب 


او على شكل حرف زوجك/زوجتك ممكن ترصيها زي الصورة وتحطي شموع 

ممكن ترصيها من باب الشقة الى غرفة النوم وانتي وابدعاتك
ممكن تحطيها في البانيو ممكن تستخدميها في الحفلات
العلبة ب20ريال فيها50بتلة 


__________


استكرات الحب(قبلات) 











استكرات الحب قلوب وشفايف ممكن تشكليها حسب ذوقك 


ممكن تشكلي القلوب على شكل قلب وتحطي وسطها الشفايف او تسويها 

زي الي في الصوره فوق.
________
لواصق الجل





استكرات الجل
ممكن تلصقيها في الجدران ..
ممكن في الزجاج...
ممكن على المرايا...
ممكن في الاكواب...
ممكن اي مكان انتي وابتكاراتك...



__________
[4]

*الشموع*​
*...............* 

شمعة حياتي










شمعة امنة تعمل بالنفخ او الصوت و لاتحتاج الى نار اوكهرباء اواسلاك اضاءتها روعة

وحجمها صغيروناااعم و فيها عبارات احبك روحي عمري لاحلى جو رومنسي 

متوفره باللون الاحمر والوردي والموف
10ريال

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEIGu9t4yI0&feature=player_embedded#!
_______________

*الشموع الامنة*











*الشموع الآمنه*



*شموع صغيره بلاستك لونها بيج تصدر اضاءة بعدة الوان امنة لاتحتاج الى اشعال بأمكانك استخدامها في جميع* 
​
*مناسباتك كالزواجات مثلا على الطاولات اثناء الزفة بدون ماتخافي انها تسبب اي حريق لانها امنة* 

*ممكن في حفلات الاطفال وحفلات التخرج اوممكن في حفلاتك الخاصة مثل ليلة رومنسية هادئة*
*شكلها جدا ناااعم واضاءتها روعة وما ينخاف منها تعمل بالبطاريه تجي ببطاريتها*
*5ريال *
*________*
*الشموع الامنه ( الكاسات )* 







*شكلها جدا رائع والوانها اروع الشمعة الواحده تعطيك اكثر من لون*



*تختلف اضاءاتها وآآآآآآآآمنه يعني تحطيها وما تخافي منها ممكن تستخدميه للحفلات والمناسبات مثل الزواجات*


​
*اوحفلات الخطوبه والملكه وحفلات التخرج على طاولات العشاء على الممرات ممكن للحفلات الخاصه للمتزوجين*



*على الطاولات في البيت الحفلات الاطفال لانها امنه وما تحتاج للنار لانه*



*تعمل بالبطاريه تجي مركبه فيها بطاريتها* 
​*5ريال *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O185O...eature=related
____________

*سهاري الفراشة*
*



*
*افياش سهاري بشكل القلب والفراشة جدا ناعمة وتعطي اضاءة جميلة جدا وخافتة والوانها مررره روووعة *
*ومنظرها اروع في الغرفة وكمان تسد فتحات الافياش لو عندك اطفال وتخافي يلعبوا فيها*
*في منها شكل قلب وهلال وشمس* 

*5ريال* 
​
*__________*

*عقود القلوب المخملية المضيئة*
*بعبارة (حبك)*













*شكلها مره روعة وتعطي اضاءات مختلفة مره وميض وتعطيك اضاءة فلاشيه *
*تطفى وتولع وتعطيك اضاءه خافته شويه تقوى*

*ليلة مفعمة بالحب والرومانسية قلوب مخملية مضيئة باوراق شجر اخضر *
​
*عقود القلوب ممكن تحطيها على السرير اوعلى الارض ترتبيها على شكل قلب* 

*او تعلقيها ممكن ترصيها او تشكيها على حرف زوجك/تك ممكن تسوي فيها عبارة احبك *
*ممكن حركات كثير *
*10ريال *
*___________*

___________________
*مضيئات اخرى*


*قبلات مضيئة* 


*

* 









*القبلات المضيئه الفسفوريه اللاصقه* 


*جنااااااااااااااااااااااااااان شكلا وانارة على شكل شفايف مضيئه *

*واخرها عبارة اقبل الارض اللتي تمشي عليها ياحبيبي*
*وشكلها على اي مكان بتحطيها فيه مرررره غريب وروووووووووعه*
*ممكن تطفين النور وتلصقيها على الارض مثلا من باب البيت الي غرفة النوم وهو بيشوفها*
*منوره ويمشي وراها الي اخر قبله ويوصل لعبارة الحب *
*في منها بعبارة اقبل يديك وارتمي بين احضانك*
*اضاءتهامضمونه 100%*
*20ريال*
*_________*

القلم الفسفوري المضيء 




*



*







*القلم الفسفوري ينور في الظلام له استخدامات عديده اما الكتابة ع الجدار ام على الملابس الداخلية* 


*او على الارض اوعلى الدولاب او على المفرش واضاتها قوية *


*عبري لو بجزء عن مشاعرك بطريقه غير تفنني بكتابة أحلى وأروع العبارات بالقلم الفسفوري المضيء *



*وابدعي بكتابة أحلى العبارات ورسم قلوب وغيره *


*القلم الفسفوري المضيء ... تضيف جوا من الرومانسية لك ولزوجك/زوجتك *

*ممكن تكتبي بها ابيات شعر او تكتبي احبك



اي عباره ممكن تكتبيها



*
*وبمجرد ما يطفى النور هي تنور



*
*15ريال*

__________________
*العصا المضيئة *



*






* 



*



*



*



*










*



*



*عباره عن عصا بلاستيكيه *


*رفيعه متوفر منها عدة اللوان في نفس العلبه الواحده*


*العلبه فيها 50 حبه لها استخدامات كثيره ومتنوعة* 
​
*طريقة الاستخدام:* 

*تضربي العصا او تثنيها على يدك اكثر من مره الى ان يتغير لونها وتصبح مضيئه*​*واذا طلع لك اللون تنثريها على الغرقة او الممرات السرير او اي مكان* 



*بتطلع لك الغرفه خيااااال وشكلها يجنن *



*العصى روووووعه تصلح لليالي الرومنسيه والزفات*


*ماتبقع ولا توسخ وتروح وتتبخر مع اضاءة المكان* 




*جيبي العصا واكسريه و اثقبيه و انثريه بالغرفه باي مكان تحبينه أوجيبي شجرة صناعيه وانثري عليها وطفي النور* 

​
*شوفي الغرفه كيف راح تكون كانك بفضاء او بعالم ثاني يعني قمه الرومنسيه والروعه* 




*وممكن تكسريها وتنثريها على ارض غرقه النوم الا السرير من جد قمه الرومانسيه يجيك* 


*السرير كانه مرفووع وطاير في السماء والارض كلها نجوم* 

*15ريال*​_________________
*كاسات العصير المضيئة*



*



*

















*كاسات العصير المضيئة *


*الكاسات المضيئة ب7 الوان مختلفة لاجمل جو رومنسي *

*كاسات مدهشة ورائعة جداً تعطي إضاءة من (7) سبعة ألوان مختلفة.*
*مفاجئة او يمكن أن تقدميها لضيوفك في حفلات الزواج والمناسبات السعيدة المختلفة.*


*تعمل على بطاريات صغيرة (بحجم بطارية ساعة اليد مثبت فيها) لكل كاس (3) ثلاث بطاريات. *


*يمكن تشغيلها وإطفاءها من أسفل الكاس.* 


*(الكاسات يمكن التحكم بإضاءتها بضغط الزر من أسفل الكاس حسب رغبتك* 


*وهذه الطرق:* 

** يمكن أن تجعلي الكاس يضيء بلون واحد (مثل ضغط الزر لمرة واحدة *
*يعطيك لون أزرق وبضغط الزر** مرة ثانية يعطيك لون أحمر وهكذا لباقي الألوان.*
*أو يمكن ضغط الزر ليعطيك كل الألون وتكون إضاءتها متتالية (فلاش).*


*كما أن محتوى الكاس (سواءاً عصير أو غيره) يتغير لونه وشكله حسب لون الأضاءة *
*الذي تقوم بتثبيته مما يعطيه شكل ررررررررائع* 


*الكاس نفس الي في الصوره تماااااااااما



*



*10ريال* 
______________________

*الثلج المضيء* 




*



*






*



*







*



* 


*الثلج المضيء تحطيه في كاسة العصير وبمجرد ملامسه الماء* 

*او العصير يشتغل تلقائيا *
*وهو عباره عن قطع ثلج بلاستيكيه على اشكال مكعبات و قلوب توضع مع العصير *
*ذات الوان متعدده تعمل بمجرد وضعها بالسائل وتطفئ بمجرد اخراجها *
*تميزي بها عند ضيوفك بالحفلات والمناسبات الخاصه ، يمكنك وضعها في كاسات العصير ، احواض الاسماك ، النوافير ، انثريها في المسبح .*
*بامكانك التحكم في اللون الي تفضلوه طبعا وطريقتها نفس طريقة الكاسات الي فوق*





*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eldv1q62_pI&feature=related* 





*=related* 
​

*5ريال* 
_________________________
سبوت لايت البانيو
















مو بس البانيو ممكن تسوي فيه حركات كثيره منها حوض السمك والمسابح 

واضاءة بسيطه في مداخل المنزل والصالات وغرف النوم

وممكن تطفي الانوار كلها وتحطيها من باب البيت الى غرفة النوم ولها حركات كثير ممكن تسويها بها

حجمها كبير وإضاءتها قوية

ب10ريال فيها3حبات 3الوان وردي وازرق وابيض 

وتنور باكثر من لون هذي الالوان الخارجيه
10ريال 
________________________
قلوب بانيومضيئة








​
قلوب البانيو المضيئة شكلها مره روووعة مو شرط للبانيو ممكن تحطيها في 

اي مكان تحبيه لان شكلها مرررررررره حلو حساسة تعمل باللمس بجرد لمسها تضيء ممكن حطيها

في غرقة النوم على الطاولات شكلها مررررره ررررروعة واضاءة ارووع

ايضا متوفر على شكل ورود كبيرة

10ريال 
في صغير ب5ريال 
__________
____________

ورد البانيو الرومانسي المضيء
​يضفي روعه وسحر ورومانسية على البانيو
مناسب لتزيين الاحواض والمغاسلوالمسابح
ورد حساس جداً حيث تعمل الاضاءة عند لمسه او وضعه بالماء
وهذا مقطع يوتيوب..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIQySBF--c4
5ريال
____________

الدش المضيء





*



*​
*بإمكانك الإستحمام في الظلام لكي ترى جمال هذا التصميم

يعمل بحرارة المياه له ثلاث الوان 

احمر ،ازرق ،واخضر

وفي حالة ارتفاع درجةحرارة المياه فوق 60درجه 

تعمل جميع الا وان مجتمعه على شكل وميض 

ولا يحتاج اي نوع من البطاريات 


**الان الدش المضيء باللوانه الثلاثة 

الاخضر عندما يكون الماء بارد 

والازرق عندما تبدا الحرارة بالارتفاع 

اما الاحمر فعندما تشتد درجة الحرارة 
**http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9HXh9CpPMk&feature=player_embedded**#!
*​
*اما الاحمر فعندما تشتد درجة الحرارة *
*40ريال
*​*__________*

*الحنفية المضيئة*
*



*

*





**الحنفية المضيئه ( ملون الماء ) 
نظام رقمي ( لونين ) تعطي اضاءه زرقاء للماء البارد 
واضاءة حمراء للماء الحار فوق 28 درجة مؤية 
سهلة التركيب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-Tff...eature=related*


*20ريال* 
____________




+++++++++​



__________________

اثواب ماركة جفنشي ودنهل للطلب/0544702675

التوصيل داخل جده مع مندوب فقط ب25​


----------



## ابوحاتم9 (8 مارس 2012)

*رد: الحنفية المضيئه ( ملون الماء ) نظام رقمي ( لونين ) تعطي اضاءه زرقاء للماء البارد*

متجر حلو بالتوفيق انشاءالله


----------

